# Virtualbox needs to be run as root?



## ImmyChan (Jun 29, 2020)

when I try to launch Virtualbox I get the following output:

```
exec: /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox: Permission denied
```
Launching as root works but that doesn't seem like normal behavior, any ideas?


----------



## Martin Paredes (Jun 30, 2020)

your user need to be in the group vboxusers, check the output of `pkg info -D virtualbox-ose`


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2020)

> The vboxusers group is created during installation of VirtualBox™. All users that need access to VirtualBox™ will have to be added as members of this group.


Handbook: 21.6. FreeBSD as a Host with VirtualBox™


----------

